# Winsor Humidors - Outstanding!!



## Kernel (Dec 15, 2015)

I am now the proud owner of a piece of practical art. I have received my heritage humidor from Winsor Humidors and could not be more pleased. I already own several humidors, but this one is absolutely amazing. It is packed to the rim with care and attention and is a fine resting place for my highest quality cigars. I have already identified this humidor to be passed to my oldest son.

Please count this as an endorsement of Winsor Humidors. You can not go wrong investing in one of his creations. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

That's very kind ... thank you @Kernel


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pics?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

No pics?!

:ban:



:wink2:


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

Pics x3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hari Seldon said:


> Pics x3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sent where? Don't see any beautiful pics. Is it me?


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

pictures or it didn't happen.






Please? :nerd2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Without photos I'm finding it very difficult to live vicariously through you people.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Without photos I'm finding it very difficult to live vicariously through you people.


 @WinsorHumidors is currently building me a gigantic beauty. He's been sending some great pictures during the process. I'll make sure to upload them all once it's completed and has arrived! The man does great work!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MDinius said:


> @WinsorHumidors is currently building me a gigantic beauty. He's been sending some great pictures during the process. I'll make sure to upload them all once it's completed and has arrived! The man does great work!


If I could justify another humidor and had no fear of being killed in my sleep. @WinsorHumidors is where I'd go. Craftsmanship, American made, and a fellow botl. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I cannot believe there are still no pictures in this thread!

Can we solicit Mr. Winsor himself to show us his work?


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

*"The Dinius" by Winsor Humidors*

Just received my @WinsorHumidors yesterday and I'm extremely happy with the finished product! I'll post a couple of finished product pictures to get the people interested then go into further details!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91026&thumb=1
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91034&thumb=1

To start things off, CT gave me full control! We started with overall dimensions, then worked towards finding the right wood veneer and trim accents. Everything was custom down to placement of magnets, designing the side slots to hold the bovedas, what type and size hinges, depth of trays and underneath area, even the sheen of the box! CT provided great insight and advice every step of the way. Below are some more pictures through construction! If anyone has questions about construction, I definitely invite CT @WinsorHumidors to chime in.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91042&thumb=1
Raw Mappa Burl wood veneer arriving

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91050&thumb=1
Layout of Spanish Cedar to my preferred dimensions

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91058&thumb=1
Vaccuum Pressing the Mappa Burl veneer to the Spanish Cedar

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91066&thumb=1
Finished panels before the finish sealer

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91074&thumb=1
Panels after a few coats of the finish sealer and compared to the Amboyna burl from another Winsor Humidor

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91082&thumb=1
Accents are Wenge wood and this is what the edge banding looks like

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=91090&thumb=1
Top trays construction complete


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

*"The Dinius" by Winsor Humidors - Unboxing*

I had to add all the photos of the packaging and shipping as @WinsorHumidors did a fantastic job!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Impressive as always

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Impressive as always
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yep!


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks, Mark! I appreciate the post and the recognition!!!

CT


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Man that thing is nice.


----------



## Blaz (8 mo ago)

I am interested in one and tried to find WInsor contact info here and on the net but no luck. Could you please share his contact info (email & tel). 

Thanks & Regards,
Blaz


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

This thread is six years old
He hasn’t been active on here in four years
If his webpage is down, then that might tell you something right there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, it's been a while since he's been around. Even longer since he was making boxes. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaz (8 mo ago)

Thank you for your response. Too bad to hear that.


----------

